# Titan's one ear seems to be "broken"



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Titan is about 3.5 months old. Yes, I know, he's still a baby and his ears will be all over the place. The issue is that both his ears were up, down, sideways, etc. They were all over the place. For the last two weeks though, only his one ear moves. It's sometimes up, sometimes partially up, sometimes down. His other ear hasn't moved whatsoever in probably two weeks now. 

I have another GSD, Cedar, who is about 18 months now, and they do rough house a lot, but I've never seen her chew on his ears, if I did I would stop it. It is possible though that during play his ear got bit or hurt somehow. 

Is this a common problem? I have a strong feeling his one ear is never going to go up, at least not on its own. At what point should I consider taping/gluing it?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Before you tape or glue, get some raw meaty beef bones for him to work on. When the pups are teething, the calcium needed for the ears, often goes to the teeth. Too many people supplement with calcium and throw off the calcium/phospherous balance required. By giving them meaty bones (real raw bones), you satisfy the extra calcium requirements, keeping the phospherous in balance, and give the dog the little extra for the ears without enough to leave calcium deposits in the joints.


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

Almost 17 weeks and ears have never stayed up more than a few hours. I think I will try the meaty bones suggestion. Stupid question, I've never given my dogs raw bones. Can you tell me exactly what type of meat/bone I should be buying?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Scroll down to the health section on raw feeding they probably have the best info down there. But I will give mine the beef marrow, or beef shank bones, or beef knuckle bones to gnaw on. If you give a marrow bone though, make sure the hole is not so large that the pup can catch the upper or lower jaw in it. Been there, done that, the vet said there was a trick to it, and she was able to slip it off with no problems but it scared me.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i give my dog beef bones (center cut femur bone).
you can buy the whole bone (knuckle on both ends)
and have the butcher cut the knuckles off and cut
the bone in half (not split).



Dakotasmom23 said:


> Almost 17 weeks and ears have never stayed up more than a few hours. I think I will try the meaty bones suggestion. Stupid question, I've never given my dogs raw bones.
> 
> >>>> Can you tell me exactly what type of meat/bone I should
> be buying?<<<<


----------

